# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Σώθηκαν 500 γάτες που προορίζονταν για… εστιατόρια

## jimnikaia

Τις είχαν  στοιβάξει σε τσουβάλια και κλουβιά. Είναι τουλάχιστον σοκαριστικό να  βλέπει κανείς τις παρακάτω εικόνες με 500 ανυπεράσπιστες γάτες... στοιβαγμένες μέσα σε κλειστά τσουβάλια και κλουβιά στην καρότσα ενός φορτηγού με προορισμό… αρκετά εστιατόρια στην Κίνα.

Το  παράνομο εμπόρευμα εντοπίστηκε στην περιοχή Xuzhou της επαρχίας Jiangsu  ύστερα από προληπτικό έλεγχο που έκαναν αστυνομικοί σε διερχόμενα  οχήματα. 

«Ρωτήσαμε τον οδηγό τι φορτίο κουβαλούσε και μας είπε  ότι ήταν κουνέλια. Όταν όμως τον διατάξαμε να ανοίξει την καρότσα  αντικρίσαμε το σοκαριστικό αυτό θέαμα» είπε ο αξιωματικός Sun Hai.

Αμέσως ειδοποιήθηκε το φιλοζωικό σωματείο της περιοχής και οι εθελοντές έσπευσαν να περιθάλψουν τα ταλαιπωρημένα ζώα.

Άνοιξαν τρύπες με κλειδιά και μαχαίρια στα τσουβάλια για να μην πάθουν ασφυξία τα γατιά και τους πρόσφεραν τροφή και νερό.

Στη συνέχεια οι  περίπου 500 γάτες μεταφέρθηκαν σε κέντρο προστασίας ζώων στην περιοχή  Tangzhang, όπου και παραμένουν υπό τη φροντίδα των ειδικών.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη κατι γινεται με τις φωτο  ή λινκ που εβαλες .βλεπω αυτο

----------


## jimnikaia

το ειδα και γω δημητρη αν μπορεις διορθωσε το και διεγραψε τις φωτο γιατι δεν μπορω να τις ανεβασω

----------


## Ρία

να σου πω την αλήθεια μου ευτυχώς που δεν φαίνονται οι φωτογραφίες. είναι τρομερό!!!

----------


## jimnikaia

οι φωτο διχνουνε γατες μεσα σε κλουβες και σε τσουβαλια αυτο και μονο
ευτυχως οχι σφαγμενες κτλ

----------


## Ρία

καλά αν ήταν κ σφαγμένες θα είχα πάθει καρδιά!!! τι κτήνη!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ!

----------


## jk21

> το ειδα και γω δημητρη αν μπορεις διορθωσε το και διεγραψε τις φωτο γιατι δεν μπορω να τις ανεβασω


βρηκα την πηγη και τσουυυυπ ,ετοιμες και οι φωτο !

----------


## Giwrgos13

εσχος!!Τις κακομοιρες της γατες!!

----------


## Ρία

ηηηη!! φάνηκαν οι φωτογραφίες!!!

----------


## mariakappa

ευτυχως αυτες σωθηκαν αλλες ομως ......
και ας μην παμε μακρυα.εδω στην αθηνα οι λαθρομεταναστες εχουν αφανισει σχεδον τα αδεσποτα απο το κεντρο της αθηνας.και σαν να μην εφτανε αυτο πολυ κοντα στην ομονοια κινεζοι πουλουν σφαγμενα σκυλια.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

"Ρωτήσαμε τον οδηγό τι φορτίο κουβαλούσε και μας είπε ότι ήταν κουνέλια..."

αν ηταν δηλαδη κουνελια δε πηραζε?
το θεμα ειναι ΤΙ ζωο ειναι και αν το εχουμε συνηθισει στο πιατο μας?

το θεμα κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι το καθε ζωο ειτε ειναι κουνελι ειτε αγελαδα να ζει εως οτου ερθει η ωρα να φαγωθει οσο το δυνατον καλητερα,με οσο το δυνατον φυσικοτερη ζωη και χωρο ... αυτο που λεμε ελευθερας βοσκης πιστευω θα επρεπε να ειναι ο κανονας... φυσικα το θεμα ειναι τεραστιο..

----------


## xarhs

τετοιες πραξεις ειναι αδιανοητες!!!! πως μπορουνε και κανουν τετοια εγκληματα

----------


## jim4

Εγκληματα και τι κανουν αυτοι και στο συνταγμα πουλανε σκυλια..Τι ειναι αυτα που λετε?Εχει δει κανεις απο που προερχονται οι κοτες που τρωμε ΟΛΟΙ εμεις?εχει δει κανεις πως γεννουν τα αυγα?εχει δει κανεις αγελαδες πως ζουν και πως βγαζουν το γαλα που πινουμε?
Ας δουμε λιγο τα δικα μας
Επειδη δεν τα ξερουμε δεν σημαινει οτι δεν υπαρχουν

----------


## jk21

εχετε αναρωτηθει ποτε γιατι το baycox εχει δοσολογια για πουλια που πινουν 8 ωρες νερο και 24 ωρες; ....

----------


## Gardelius

ΑΠΑΙΣΙΟ!!!! το σκηνικο με τις γατες!! ΕΛΕΟΣ με το <τι τρωνε> ποια εκει οι ανθρωποι!! Αν ακομα μπορεις να τους χαρακτηρισεις ετσι....!!!! Οσο γι αυτο που λες Δημ. ειναι....προφανες!!!  ::

----------


## jk21

επειδη μιλαμε για διαχωρισμους μεταξυ ζωων που αλλα τα θεωρουμε λογικο να τα τρωμε αλλα οχι ...

καταρχην ειναι θεμα πολιτισμων ... εδω τρωμε τις αγελαδες ,στους ινδους φαινεται εγκλημα  .σε εμας ειναι εξωφρενικο καποιοι να τρωνε γατες σε αλλους οχι  . αντικειμενικα δεν υπαρχουν καλα και κακα ζωα προς βρωση γιατι ολα ζωα  του ιδιου Δημιουργου ειναι και ολα εχουν την ιδια αξια ψυχης .βεβαια ειτε λογω των νομων της φυσης ειτε λογω των θρησκευτικων νομων που ειναι αποδεκτοι απο τα αντιστοιχα πληθυσμιακα στοματα , καποια ζωα αποτελουν τροφη για καποια αλλα ,και καποια απο αυτα και για τους ανθρωπους . για μενα ,τις ηθικες αξιες μου και πιστευω και τους νομους της πραγματικης οικολογικης ισορροπιας ,προς βρωση ειναι μονο ζωα που  ειναι σε υπερεπαρκεια πανω στη γη και που εκτρεφονται για αυτο το λογο απο τον ανθρωπο ,και καθε διαφορετικη αντιμετωπιση τους θα ηταν σε βαρος της οικολογικης ισορροπιας .ειτε αποφασιζουμε να φαμε οτι κοτα υπαρχει σε πτηνοτροφειο και οτι προβατο και αγελαδα και δεν τα ξανακετρεφουμε μαζικα ,αλλα αφηνουμε ελαχιστα στη φυση  να ζησουν ,ειτε πρεπει να τα φαμε γιατι σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση θα κατακλυζανε τα χωραφια και θα διαταρρασανε την οικολογικη ισορροπια .το θεμα βεβαια ειναι αυτα που τρωμε ,να μεγαλωνουν σε περιβαλλοντα με σεβασμο στην υπαρξη τους .αν αυτο γινεται ,ετσι και αλλιως και στη φυση καποια στιγμη θα γινοτανε τροφη θηρευτων .

η μονο αντικειμενικη ενσταση μας στο τι τρωνε αλλοι λαοι ειναι ,στο οτι εμεις τρεφομαστε με μη σαρκοφαγα ζωα αλλα φυτοφαγα (της ξηρας .στη θαλλασα και με σαρκοφαγα ) .αλλοι λαοι οχι .αυτο εχει επιστημονικη και πολισμικοθρησκευτικη υποσταση .η επιστημονικη ειναι ευλογη .... ειδαμε τα αποτελεσματα απο βρωση φυτοφαγων ζωων (αγελαδες ) που τους τρεφανε με αιματαλευρα ... σκεφτειτε να αρχιζουμε να τρωμε και σαρκοφαγα ,τι πιθανες επιπτωσεις μπορει να εχουμε για την υγεια μας .απο πολιτισμικοθρησκευτικη αποψη ,ειναι δεδομενη η εντολη του Θεου Χριστιανων και Εβραιων για μη βρωση σαρκοφαγων ζωων ..

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

"να μεγαλωνουν σε περιβαλλοντα με σεβασμο στην υπαρξη τους .αν αυτο γινεται ,ετσι και αλλιως και στη φυση καποια στιγμη θα γινοτανε τροφη θηρευτων ."

αυτο ειναι το σημειο για εμενα δημητρη... !
απο εκει και περα το αν ειναι σαρκοφαγο ή χορτοφαγο την ζωη και τις συνθηκες που ζουν το ιδιο τις χαιρονται και οι γατες,και τα κουνελια και η αγελαδες...το καθενα εχει τις αναγκες του...

----------


## dxr-halk

Τουλάχιστον την γλύτωσαν!

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Δημήτρη, τα πιστεύω του κάθε ανθρώπου πάνω στην  γή για το τί είναι σωστό και τι λάθος, τι είναι όμορφο και τι άσχημο  διαφέρουν σε κάθε λαό. 
εμείς θεωρούμε φυσιολογικό να τρώμε αυτό αλλά δεν θέλουμε να το γνωρίσουμε απο κοντά πριν το φάμε.

----------


## johnrider

Σε ένα μουσείο που επισκέφτηκα έχουν και συνταγή.

----------


## geofil

Τι λέει εδώ; κάνε μια μετάφραση.
Και τι είδους μουσείου είναι αυτό;

----------


## johnrider

> Τι λέει εδώ; κάνε μια μετάφραση.
> Και τι είδους μουσείου είναι αυτό;


_σκυλί_ με ζωμο χελωνας. παρακάτω δεν γραφω γιατι σιχαθηκα.

----------


## geofil

Εντάξει.
Μου φτάνει αυτό, δεν θέλω άλλο.

----------

